# Mysterious spaces appearing in Hebrew posts?



## JLanguage

Anything we can do about that? I'm still having a hell of a hard time formatting Hebrew and the extra spaces being added isn't helping my cause.

Thanks,
-Jonathan.


----------



## cuchuflete

Patience is not only a virtue, it's a necessity at the moment.  The expert team will be back soon.


----------



## Jana337

JLanguage said:
			
		

> Anything we can do about that? I'm still having a hell of a hard time formatting Hebrew and the extra spaces being added isn't helping my cause.
> 
> Thanks,
> -Jonathan.


Hi Jonathan, 

I tested it a couple of days ago (I posted a text copied from a Hebrew thread) and it didn't happen. 

Jana


----------



## JLanguage

Jana337 said:
			
		

> Hi Jonathan,
> 
> I tested it a couple of days ago (I posted a text copied from a Hebrew thread) and it didn't happen.
> 
> Jana


 
Sometimes it happens, sometimes it doesnt, and sometimes spaces between lines disappear. I can't figure this out. Next time I post something in Hebrew I'll make sure to see what happens.


----------



## Jana337

JLanguage said:
			
		

> Sometimes it happens, sometimes it doesnt, and sometimes spaces between lines disappear. I can't figure this out. Next time I post something in Hebrew I'll make sure to see what happens.


Disappear? This is getting even more mysterious. Do they disappear even in posts that I do not edit? 
For the sake of completeness: I do not remember such a situation in Arabic.

Jana


----------



## Whodunit

Jana337 said:
			
		

> Disappear? This is getting even more mysterious. Do they disappear even in posts that I do not edit?
> For the sake of completeness: I do not remember such a situation in Arabic.
> 
> Jana


 
They appear. 

However, the same thing happens every time I post a long post with many lines and empty lines, strangely some lines get twice as big. 

Nevertheless, you can prevent this: Just click on "Preview" and see what the reply window does. Are there "new lines" you haven't added before? If so, fix the problem in the light blue reply window and try it again (Preview). Same problem persists? Then fix it again and submit your reply. So it should work.


----------



## amikama

JLanguage said:
			
		

> Anything we can do about that? I'm still having a hell of a hard time formatting Hebrew and the extra spaces being added isn't helping my cause.
> 
> Thanks,
> -Jonathan.


How do you format Hebrew?
I've noticed that you align your Hebrew texts to the right -- I guess you use the <right></right> tags (I replaced the [ ] brackets by < > brackets), right?

I don't format my Hebrew posts at all -- I just type it and that's all. And when I preview or quote my own posts in Hebrew, the mysterious spaces don't appear. But when I quote your posts - they do appear and even duplicate themselves each time I preview the quoted post. So maybe it's the formatting that generates the spaces?


----------



## Jana337

amikama said:
			
		

> How do you format Hebrew?
> I've noticed that you align your Hebrew texts to the right -- I guess you use the <right></right> tags (I replaced the [ ] brackets by < > brackets), right?
> 
> I don't format my Hebrew posts at all -- I just type it and that's all. And when I preview or quote my own posts in Hebrew, the mysterious spaces don't appear. But when I quote your posts - they do appear and even duplicate themselves each time I preview the quoted post. So maybe it's the formatting that generates the spaces?


A good point! I am going to test it. 
You do not have to use tags to align text to the right. If you compose your posts in the advanced editor (clicking on Post reply or Quote), there is an icon for that.

EDIT: I tried to align the text to the right by using both the tags and the icon. Spaces didn't appear in either case...

Jana


----------



## JLanguage

Jana337 said:
			
		

> A good point! I am going to test it.
> You do not have to use tags to align text to the right. If you compose your posts in the advanced editor (clicking on Post reply or Quote), there is an icon for that.
> 
> EDIT: I tried to align the text to the right by using both the tags and the icon. Spaces didn't appear in either case...
> 
> Jana


 
I typed some text text, aligning to the right using the icon, and spaces still randomly appeared. It must be something in my settings, but I have no idea what to look for. Furthermore, this only happens with text I type myself. When I copy and pasted Hebrew into a post, it formatted normally. Any ideas?


----------



## Jana337

JLanguage said:
			
		

> I typed some text text, aligning to the right using the icon, and spaces still randomly appeared. It must be something in my settings, but I have no idea what to look for. Furthermore, this only happens with text I type myself. When I copy and pasted Hebrew into a post, it formatted normally. Any ideas?


No, but Mike will probably want to know which OS and browser you use.
I only conducted my experiment with a copied text. I will retry.

Jana

Edit: The results were different depending on the way I aligned the text to the right:

Tags 
חןקם'ןוק לכקחןם 'קןו כך דקוןק כחקם'ק ךכןקודרק ךחצלגחןק ם' קךך ןכוקןר קןןק ךדןקרקןח כךדחכןקם'ן קר דךןקרקןחכ קןדקקןך חןכקם'ןקו ךכצבתךדקן ר ךדןקורקןואקך דןקון יעןקם'ק םכח ןדןה.
 יעןקםו הךדכםקמקחגכחןקרחןחקרקןדך חכ
גךל'ןםקןרוקןוד כחןק קר ם'ןחון קך ך כןקקרקן ךב בךקלתקל חורקןוםן עךכש.​Icon
דןקםן 'ך חכןקם ךל בחן'ק ךצ לגוןקן ק ד חןקרקםן דך חןםק'ןוק כךךד וןק ד שך כוק לךד ןקורקן ך ןקורןק ד קךקורקןם ךך גן 'ף זך בבתתתקםן 'קן כוד ורק.

 לחכןקדןק ורקך דחקןם' ק ון ןוקם' ק'ךד ןקרו  גםדןק וךקןדקחקץץ.

 גכחן'םקןור קך ןקום' קרןחכ ךכחןקדם

As you see, my spaces are not as large as yours. Please do not try to parse it, it is just nonsense. 

Jana​


----------



## amikama

Jana337 said:
			
		

> You do not have to use tags to align text to the right. If you compose your posts in the advanced editor (clicking on Post reply or Quote), there is an icon for that.


Didn't notice it before!  
Thanks!


----------



## amikama

I found a old thread: the first posts of JLanguage in this thread were without aligning to the right, and they didn't cause spaces in quotes and previews. Later in this thread he began to align to the right, and then the problems began to appear. This obsrevasion only strenghtens the assumption that it's the JLanguage's formatting that causes the space problem.


IMHO, I think it's better to avoid aligning to the right (I address not only JLanguage but also everyone that types in Hebrew). It doesn't help _much_. Aligning doesn't solve other problems: punctuation marks at end of a paragraph are misplaced, inserting English words in the middle of a Hebrew sentence mixes it up, etc. etc.


----------



## mkellogg

Hi,

I plan to upgrade the vBulletin software used here over the weekend.  This new version might solve the problems.  If not, let me know and we can report the 'bug' to the vBulletin developers.

Mike


----------



## JLanguage

amikama said:
			
		

> I found a old thread: the first posts of JLanguage in this thread were without aligning to the right, and they didn't cause spaces in quotes and previews. Later in this thread he began to align to the right, and then the problems began to appear. This obsrevasion only strenghtens the assumption that it's the JLanguage's formatting that causes the space problem.
> 
> 
> IMHO, I think it's better to avoid aligning to the right (I address not only JLanguage but also everyone that types in Hebrew). It doesn't help _much_. Aligning doesn't solve other problems: punctuation marks at end of a paragraph are misplaced, inserting English words in the middle of a Hebrew sentence mixes it up, etc. etc.


 
It is more aesthetically appealing to align to the right, but I would certainly sacrifice aesthestics for the privilege having my posts displayed correctly. Whenever text is misplaced, you have to make sure that you have it set on right-to-left docment under "Encoding" in the right-click menu.


----------

